

WhatsApp site defaced - ilkkak
http://whatsapp.com

======
ilkkak
[http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57606455-83/whatsapp-web-
si...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57606455-83/whatsapp-web-site-hacked-
with-pro-palestinian-message/)

It might be down, but that was on the page.

------
jallardice
That title should probably read "WhatsApp site down" since it won't load at
all right now.

------
MildlySerious
The German version seems to work just fine.

